# Repashy's Morning Wood Testing



## Kudaria

I just got in my sample of Morning Wood and am awaiting isopods to try it upon 

Anyone have any suggestions as to how we should go about testing this as a feeder food for isopods in a way that Allen get's useful data out of it?


----------



## oddlot

I received mine today too and have a batch gelling as we speak.I think being how he didn't intend for it to be used for isos,that there is no protocol to follow other than try it,see how it works for you and report back to him with your results initially and longer term.


----------



## scoy

Is he still looking for testers?


----------



## radiata

I guess I missed the sample thread --- the *Morning Wood* I paid for arrived yesterday...


----------



## oddlot

All I can say is wow and I think an experiment is in order.I put some cubes in a couple bins.I started with my powder blue isos because they are very shy compared to the other species.As soon as I opened their containers they all scatted.I put 1 cube in each container and within about 15-30 seconds they were all over it already.I have at least 6 other species to try.It will be interesting to see how the green looks in the digestive tracts of the orange,dalmation and dwarf whites.The experiment I'm going to try is give them both bug burger and morning wood in equal size cubes to see what disappears first.My wife laughs,because I get almost as excited when working with the bugs as I do with the frogs.


----------



## readygrown

That product name is awesome!


----------



## scoy

Thats funny you say that about the bugs Lou. I was just checking on my new zebra isos and noticed babies. I got so excited and called my fiancee over to look and she was like eww there bugs. Sounds like you got some cool isos, a trade might be in order.


----------



## oddlot

Yeah man,I'd like to get some of those zebras.Put me first on the list please Josh.


----------



## Charlie Q

why on earth is it called "morning wood"?


----------



## scoy

Hey Lou I'll shoot you a msg before the next meet. As for why its called morning wood, I know its intended for fish that eat wood but the morning things got me. Maybe Mr Repashy has a sense of humor.


----------



## Charlie Q

i'm sure it gets you up in the morning =)


----------



## oddlot

scoy said:


> Hey Lou I'll shoot you a msg before the next meet. As for why its called morning wood, I know its intended for fish that eat wood but the morning things got me. Maybe Mr Repashy has a sense of humor.



Cool Josh,sounds good.

I'll say he has a sense of humor.When I opened the package and read the front description I got a good hardy laugh.It reads like this:

Morning Wood

Our super firm,long lasting formula for fish that like to suck hard wood 

There is a picture of a sucker fish(pleco) sucking on the bottom of the fish tank.


----------



## Nismo95

this is awesome.. I just made my last batch of bug burger from the bag and I may order a bit of this stuff along with another bag of burger.. And Lou, I am the same way.. Not so much with our springtails but definately our iso's.. I am trying a couple different culturing techniques done in the past and I can sit there and stare for hours to see how many babies I can count lol.. I am interested in some of the types you mentioned.. so if you come across any extras to send my way, let me know!


----------



## randommind

Zebras, powder blues, Dalmatians...it's clear i need to step up my bug game!


----------



## oddlot

randommind said:


> Zebras, powder blues, Dalmatians...it's clear i need to step up my bug game!



I think I'm up to eight different kinds with a couple more on the wish list.The way I look at it is you can never have too many bugs when you have frogs.I use them in my day gecko tanks too.


----------



## Nismo95

oddlot said:


> I think I'm up to eight different kinds with a couple more on the wish list.The way I look at it is you can never have too many bugs when you have frogs.I use them in my day gecko tanks too.


I agree! I have a closet dedicated to bugs lol. A big closet too! So, when ya wanna share the wealth? haha


----------



## Charlie Q

oddlot said:


> Our super firm,long lasting formula for fish that like to suck hard wood


HAHAHA that is hysterical.


----------



## Judy S

I'd also be interested in other isopods...and some giant springtails too...where does one get some of the "morning" isos...?


----------



## Kudaria

This stuff definitely sets up thick compared to the other Repashy fish foods. Had to be very quick about mixing it up and getting it into the tray for freezing.

Just a quick warning to those who don't have previous familiarity with these types of foods - do not use tap water to mix them, nor treated tap water. Use only distilled/ro/or spring water.

I'm so paranoid about my fish that I rinse my dishware and mixing utensils before mixing the food and in-between making the different mixes. Then again, we have chloramine treated water here and that stuff never evaporates away.


----------



## Kudaria

Judy S said:


> I'd also be interested in other isopods...and some giant springtails too...where does one get some of the "morning" isos...?


Pumilo is selling several different types of isopods right now, also this site sells the damatians Isopods - Roach 
Crossing.

And of course a sponsoring site http://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Isopods_c15.htm

Right now I'm wondering if the powdery blue isopod is the same as the dwarf purple isopod?


----------



## scoy

The powder blue isos are more of a light greyish and alittle bigger I think than the dwrf purple, deffinetly different though.


----------



## Allen Repashy

Thanks for starting a new thread here. For those of you that didn't read the Bug Burger thread and get the offer, I will extend the offer again and repost the message I posted in the other thread below. 

As far as how to test it... since we are using it "outside the box" so to speak, I would just like any and all feedback you can provide....... from feeding response to longevity..... try to come up with some kind of protocol to recommend to others who want to use it for Iso's, Millipedes, or Termites. 

Growing out separate cultures side by side to your current protocol would also make a good comparison, as well as observations on the growth and reproductive rates......

I look forward to hearing from you all and thanks for the help!

Hey Guys,

I was talking to Karen about how to most effectively offer samples of Morning Wood for you guys to try on Iso's and other decomposing wood/detritus feeders. I am happy to give out free samples, but the shipping, I can't give away because last time I did this, I had LOTS of people order samples and never give any feedback.

It costs us a little more than two bucks to send out a two ounce sample in a first class mail envelope..... so here is what we can do..... If you send a paypal payment to sales at repashy.com, for two bucks and put a note that it is for a free sample of Morning Wood, we will send it out. Alternatively, if you need something and order it from our website, just add a customer note at checkout that you want a free sample, and we will throw it in the box for you. I will also be at Microcosm and have samples available to hand out.

Again, I expect in return, that you post your feedback. Maybe we should move this to a new thread? Moderator feel free to do whatever makes the most sense. Maybe leave this post and link it to a new thread since this one is about bug burger and has changed direction?

Cheers, Allen

Allen


----------



## oddlot

Kudaria said:


> This stuff definitely sets up thick compared to the other Repashy fish foods. Had to be very quick about mixing it up and getting it into the tray for freezing.
> 
> Just a quick warning to those who don't have previous familiarity with these types of foods - do not use tap water to mix them, nor treated tap water. Use only distilled/ro/or spring water..



This is comparable to bug burger as far as the workability.If you are using it for isos like I am,then the water type doesn't matter.And just a tip,I mix it and lay it out on a plate to gel and cool.After it cools it will peel off like a pancake.If you are going to freeze it,I would suggest cutting it into cubes first.





Kudaria said:


> Right now I'm wondering if the powdery blue isopod is the same as the dwarf purple isopod?



The powder blues are nothing close to dwarf purples.They are a decent size,almost I guess ~ 5 times bigger but the bodies are softer than most isos.


----------



## Kudaria

oddlot said:


> This is comparable to bug burger as far as the workability.If you are using it for isos like I am,then the water type doesn't matter.And just a tip,I mix it and lay it out on a plate to gel and cool.After it cools it will peel off like a pancake.If you are going to freeze it,I would suggest cutting it into cubes first.


Doh...I get so used to thinking that tap water is poison, personally though I'd still not pick up what would be for me bad habits


----------



## frogparty

Eagerly awaiting my morning wood!!
What I plan to do is the following
Test subject: giant orange isopod juveniles
Substrate: shredded tree fern/coco coir ( because they don't seem to like to eat it as much)
Control group: 25 juvenile Isopods same instar, fed zucchini scraps
Test group1: 25 juvenile Isopods same instar, fed bug burger
Test group 2: 25 juvenile Isopods same instar, fed morning wood
All groups to be raised next to each other on the same shelf above a tank, so temps will be as close to equal as possible

I have a gram scale- all Isopods will be weighed at the start of the test, and all groups will be fed the same gram weight of their food each week

I'll look for age of maturation, reproduction, and increase in overall biomass over the course of 90 days. I'll also look for feed response, time necessary for all food to be consumed, and food preference by mites. Because there's always mites.


----------



## Kudaria

frogparty said:


> Eagerly awaiting my morning wood!!
> What I plan to do is the following
> Test subject: giant orange isopod juveniles
> Substrate: shredded tree fern/coco coir ( because they don't seem to like to eat it as much)
> Control group: 25 juvenile Isopods same instar, fed zucchini scraps
> Test group1: 25 juvenile Isopods same instar, fed bug burger
> Test group 2: 25 juvenile Isopods same instar, fed morning wood
> All groups to be raised next to each other on the same shelf above a tank, so temps will be as close to equal as possible
> 
> I have a gram scale- all Isopods will be weighed at the start of the test, and all groups will be fed the same gram weight of their food each week
> 
> I'll look for age of maturation, reproduction, and increase in overall biomass over the course of 90 days. I'll also look for feed response, time necessary for all food to be consumed, and food preference by mites. Because there's always mites.


That should be a really nice test, unfortunately I'm still waiting until Tue. for my first springtails and isopods so I'll have to wait a bit before doing any proper testing. Let us know how it's going for you? I was planning on alternating bug burger with the morning wood myself for my isopods in the hope that it would encourage them to breed faster


----------



## oddlot

frogparty said:


> Eagerly awaiting my morning wood!!
> What I plan to do is the following
> Test subject: giant orange isopod juveniles
> Substrate: shredded tree fern/coco coir ( because they don't seem to like to eat it as much)
> Control group: 25 juvenile Isopods same instar, fed zucchini scraps
> Test group1: 25 juvenile Isopods same instar, fed bug burger
> Test group 2: 25 juvenile Isopods same instar, fed morning wood
> All groups to be raised next to each other on the same shelf above a tank, so temps will be as close to equal as possible
> 
> I have a gram scale- all Isopods will be weighed at the start of the test, and all groups will be fed the same gram weight of their food each week
> 
> I'll look for age of maturation, reproduction, and increase in overall biomass over the course of 90 days. I'll also look for feed response, time necessary for all food to be consumed, and food preference by mites. Because there's always mites.



Nice,are you going to make sure you have equal sexes too?My oranges are tearing it up,but all 7 species seem to like it.


----------



## oddlot

In case you're interested;


Determining Sex: On the underside of the female isopod, leaf-like growths can be observed at the base of some of the legs. These are known as brood pouches. On male isopods, the first two appendages on the abdomen are modified as elongated copulatory organs.


----------



## Brian317

Just got my sample and whipping up a batch now. I only have a few iso cultures, but I'll provide whatever feedback I can get you. Excited to try it and see how they like it.


----------



## frogparty

Yes, I'll use my jewlers loop and try to make sure they're equal sex per trial .

For only 90 days, I'm not sure I'll get any to maturation, but we'll see.


----------



## Kudaria

frogparty said:


> Yes, I'll use my jewlers loop and try to make sure they're equal sex per trial .
> 
> For only 90 days, I'm not sure I'll get any to maturation, but we'll see.


Ah ha the mental image that went with this is just priceless...


----------



## BBoyette

Within 10mins the cube was covered with isopods. I love the way this stuff mixes up and hardens. ✋👌


----------



## Kudaria

BBoyette said:


> Within 10mins the cube was covered with isopods. I love the way this stuff mixes up and hardens. ✋👌


Hmm would you say that if I'm planning on using this in my vivarian to encourage a sustained population that I should bury it under the leaf litter so it doesn't act like a frog feeding station?


----------



## BBoyette

Kudaria said:


> Hmm would you say that if I'm planning on using this in my vivarian to encourage a sustained population that I should bury it under the leaf litter so it doesn't act like a frog feeding station?


That should work perfect. I use to feed my iso's pumpkin and they loved that...but this stuff was covered with iso's. Like flies on 💩 sh*%. I have dwarf purple isopods btw.


----------



## Kudaria

Personally I'm hoping that this will attract less mites than bug burger, and from a comparison of the ingredients that might be true.

Bug Burger: INGREDIENTS: Alfalfa Meal, Flax Meal, Corn Meal, Potato Granules, Brewers Dried Yeast, Pea Protein Isolate, Dried Kelp, Calcium Carbonate, Carrageenan, Konjac, Carob Bean Gum, Guar Gum, Dried Krill, RoseHips, Cinnamon, Calendula Flower, Marigold Flower Extract, Phaffia Rhodozyma Yeast, Paprika Extract, Spirulina Algae, Turmeric, Salt, Potassium Citrate, Magnesium Gluconate, Canthaxanthin, Malic Acid, Calcium Propionate, Methylparaben, and Potassium Sorbate (as mold inhibitors), Lecithin, Rosemary Extract and Mixed Tocopherols (as preservatives), Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement).

Morning Wood: Ingredients: Cellulose Powder, Dried Seaweed Meal, Alfalfa Leaf Meal, Spirulina Algae, Rice Protein Concentrate, Pea Protein Isolate, Stabilized Rice Bran, Dried Brewers Yeast, Dried Kelp, Locust Bean Gum, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Citrate, malic Acid, Taurine, Rose Hips, Hibiscus Flower, Calendula Flower, Marigold Flower, Paprica, Tumeric, Salt, Calcium Propionate and Potassium Sorbate (as preservatives), Magnesium Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Magnesium Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Manganese Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Copper Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Selenium Yeast. Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Calcium L-Ascorbyl-2-Monophosphate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement).

Bleh hopefully I didn't miss any on the Morning Wood I had to do that by hand. In any case if you notice the Bug Burger has corn meal and potato granules in it which I suspect are drawing the mites. The Morning Wood doesn't seem to have any grain meals in it with the exception perhaps of the rice protein concentrate.


----------



## frogparty

It would be great if the mites didn't like it as much. 
I actually don't mind detritovore mites.... And I know my thumbnails love them


----------



## Kudaria

Bit of a sidetrack but I just read something in the new Orin McMonigle book on Isopods.

Isopods have a significant portion of their chitinous exoskeleton impregnated with calcium salts. If swallowed whole, as dart frogs do, then these calcium salts are digestible. He says that isopods have a higher percentage of calcium salts in their exoskeletons than crickets, meal worms, fruit flies, cockroaches etc because they instead use calcium to strengthen the chitin of the exoskeleton vice impregnating it with calcium salts.

Could that also be one of the reasons calcinated clay is good for them?


----------



## frogparty

Isopods are not insects, and so their exoskeleton is not composed of chitin, but is instead calcium based.

These Isopods likely get more than enough calcium from a proper diet,
The benefit of clay is in the direct ingestion of minute clay particles stuck to the micro fauna
Having a thriving isopod population- especially dwarf purples- in a viv is to me more important than springtails or clay substrate because of the readily available calcium


----------



## frogparty

I've linked papers in the past with the complete breakdown of isopod exoskeleton components


----------



## Kudaria

frogparty said:


> Isopods are not insects, and so their exoskeleton is not composed of chitin, but is instead calcium based.
> 
> These Isopods likely get more than enough calcium from a proper diet,
> The benefit of clay is in the direct ingestion of minute clay particles stuck to the micro fauna
> Having a thriving isopod population- especially dwarf purples- in a viv is to me more important than springtails or clay substrate because of the readily available calcium


In the wild do you think that the dart frogs main source of calcium is isopods? Certainly no one is out there dusting fruit flies for them.


----------



## frogparty

No. I think the main diet varies wildly by genus or species....
Mites to ants to beetles etc.
I'm sure there's some clay soil ingestion going on too.
The natural environment is so diverse. So many vectors for mineral ingestion


----------



## marylanddartfrog

Was almost scared to open this link.lol


----------



## Allen Repashy

FYI,

We got a $2.00 paypal payment from someone named Jason Etgen for a Morning Wood sample that has absolutely no user address or shipping information, so unless you read this, you are going to be wondering where your sample is!


----------



## frogparty

you had me worried there for a sec! Im Jason Radany, but Im sure I put my address on the paypal account


----------



## radiata

So far all nine of the varieties of isopods that I have prefer MW to raw carrot chunks. (So do the springtails and mites that live with them.)

On the downside, they really go through MW quickly, and I expect I'll be feeding them twice a week as opposed to just once.


----------



## frogparty

Im starting this weekend on my trial


----------



## Kudaria

radiata said:


> So far all nine of the varieties of isopods that I have prefer MW to raw carrot chunks. (So do the springtails and mites that live with them.)
> 
> On the downside, they really go through MW quickly, and I expect I'll be feeding them twice a week as opposed to just once.


Darn I was hoping that mites wouldn't be that attracted to it given the makeup.


----------



## Allen Repashy

radiata said:


> So far all nine of the varieties of isopods that I have prefer MW to raw carrot chunks. (So do the springtails and mites that live with them.)
> 
> On the downside, they really go through MW quickly, and I expect I'll be feeding them twice a week as opposed to just once.


On the upside, if they are consuming more food, they are growing and multiplying at a faster rate also.....  

Twice the food consumption theoretically should produce twice the production rate of feedable insects or more.

Compared to carrots for example, Morning Wood is higher in protein and nutrients, so the nutrient density will multiply this effect and improve the FCR (feed conversion rate) even more

Let's see if the observations here will back this theory up over time if someone keeps good enough records...

Allen


----------



## Allen Repashy

Kudaria said:


> Ah ha the mental image that went with this is just priceless...


Morning Wood is the name of the food, Not instructions for sexing them..... , but I heard Morning is the easiest time of day to sex them with a loop


----------



## Pumilo

frogparty said:


> you had me worried there for a sec! Im Jason Radany, but Im sure I put my address on the paypal account


Hey Jason, PayPal changed procedures a year or 2 back. If you send payment as a gift for friends and family, they do NOT attach your address to the payment. They figure nothing is being shipped, so they remove that information from that particular payment. Might be what happened.


----------



## frogparty

Nah, I got mine safe and sound! 

I have noticed the Paypal change though, thanks


----------



## hillblazer

I added equal amounts of Morning Wood, Bug Burger and grain free dog food to my dwarf white and orange isopod cultures Friday morning and checked them several times over the weekend. The whites like the MW better then the Bug Burger and they like the Bug Burger better then the dog food. They really swarmed the Morning Wood. 

My oranges didn’t really seem to like one or the other better but they liked both better then the dog food. One thing that surprised me was the white springtails that have infiltrated my orange iso culture were all over the MW. I was able to take the cardboard the MW was on and shake out a nice little supply of spings. The mites didn’t seem to prefer one over the other. They were on all 3 samples.

I didn’t try the MW in my springtail cultures. I only feed them yeast and knock on wood I haven’t had any problems with mites in those cultures yet.


----------



## oddlot

I had somewhat similar results with the morningwood (mw) and bugburger(bb) except the purple isos in one of my tubs,haven't eaten much of the mw for some reason.the other tub of purple isos finished theirs.It seems like the larger isos and the dwarf whites ate them up,but all seemed to prefer the mw over the bb.They finished eating the bb after the mw was gone,so although they happily eat the bb,they seem to prefer the mw.


----------



## Brian317

My purple isos really loved the MW. The Greys loved their as well. The Whites, Striped, and Giant Orange didn't seem to flock to it like the Purple or Greys. I plan to put both MW and BB into their culture the next time so I can compare.


----------



## PDFanatic

My springs prefer MW and BB better than everything else!! I love all Repashy products...I'm sold for life!!!


----------



## KeroKero

I came on here to see if anyone still worked with Shorelinite Beetles, and here I am wondering about morning wood. Never a dull moment 

I'm fascinated by the iso response, but when I think about it compared to springtails I'm not as surprised. Cellulose is the first ingredient, and I've always had my isos munching on leaf litter in their containers. Seems like a win-win for me! I need to get myself a sample since I'm expanding my iso range  I thought bug burger was a really good feed to recommend to expand a feeder range, so this gets me even more excited! Keep it up Allen 

I'm dying to know more about these Powder Blues! Being soft they sound like an ideal feeder species compared to some of the larger species I keep that get avoided because they are too hard (here is looking at you Giant Oranges!).

Oh look, two sentences and out of context would you think I was talking isopods or tincs? Har har har... omg need off this cold medicine I'm going bonkers.


----------



## radiata

My small feeder crickets are going through Morning Wood more quickly than through Fluker's Orange Cube Cricket Diet.


----------



## ecichlid

radiata said:


> My small feeder crickets are going through Morning Wood more quickly than through Fluker's Orange Cube Cricket Diet.


 You would be better off feeding them BugBurger.


----------



## irishanaconda

Updates or did i miss the links?


----------



## Kas

I've been previously feeding my orange isos Bug Burger. Two days ago mixed up some of the free sample (thank you Allen!) of Morning Wood. This afternoon checked the isos and was surprised to see the Morning Wood COVERED with babies. Had no idea the adults were even breeding. They absolutely love this stuff even though they have a variety of foods to choose from. I think Morning Wood will become a successful food for isos. 
PS-added some to the spring tank today.


----------



## Dendro Dave

I'll have to try some of these for my isos and maybe experiment with some in ff cultures.

The Redrum Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL SALES :: By Product Name :: REDRUM :: REDRUM 3 oz JAR - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center sounds like it might be interesting to experiment with for gutloading pinheads or other feeders to color up frogs 

*"INFORMATION: Contains a “broad spectrum” of Carotenoids from whole ingredients (no synthetics). Including, but not limited to: Astaxanthin, Capsanthin, Capsorubin, Apsorubin, Beta-Carotene, Alpha Carotene, Beta Cryptoxanthin, Zeaxanthin, Neoaxanthin, Cucurbitaxanthin, Violaxanthin, Lutein, Echineone, Canthaxanthin and Lycopene.

INGREDIENTS: Krill Meal, Calendula Flower, Pfaffia Rhodozyma Yeast, Paprika, Marigold Flower, Spirulina, RoseHips, Hibiscus Flower, Turmeric, Lecithin, Calcium Propionate and Potassium Sorbate (as preservatives), Magnesium Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Manganese Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Copper Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Selenium Yeast. Vitamins: (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Calcium L-Ascorbyl-2-Monophosphate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement).

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein min. 30%, Crude Fat min. 6%, Crude Fiber max. 8%, Moisture max. 8%, Ash max. 9%."*


----------



## nish07

Day after putting in a bunch of chunks of MW into my Iso cultures.

-Nish


----------



## SilverLynx

I just ordered a bag of the Morning Wood, along with the Redrum. I add Superpig to all feeder diets, but I want to alternate between the Suoerpig and Redrum, as Redrum is less expensive. 

I switched from Bug Burger to Veggie Burger recently. I also use the Suoerload on both the Springtails and Isos. I really like the Superload, both springs and Isos have really boomed on it. Plus, it is fast and easy!!! No boiling or mixing other than adding Superpig. 

Has anyone used the Morning Wood with Springtails??? 

Thanks,
Lane, aka, SilverLynx


----------



## PDFanatic

I have used morning wood with springtails. They like it secondary to bug burger. If its all they have to eat they will demolish it!


----------



## JasonE

I just used up the last of my sample bag, (thanks Allen), so it seems like a good time to give my feedback. 

I used this with all my isopods. What I found is that my dwarf species have little interest and definitely prefer the bug burger. My giant oranges, however, love it. They eat it twice as fast as the bug burger. I won't be using it for my dwarf species, but I will be buying more strictly for the oranges.


----------



## toksyn

I'm finding that all of my isos, given MW and BB, will consume the MW first. This observation is particularly true with the dwarf whites - if I replace the MW, the BB is relatively untouched.


----------



## frogparty

agreed! If BB is presented on its own- its readily consumed. If BB and MW presented together, MW consumed 1ST......EXCEPT for my purple isopods, which prefer BB


----------



## frogparty

I put chunks of BB into my vivs, inside nut pods for feeder stations, and fruit flies lay eggs on it, and the cubes are swarming with larvae. Thought that was a nice little bonus.


----------



## Dendrobait

I've been doing something similar with FF media with lots of added superpig-it looks like red applesauce in the viv.

The FF larvae eat this, and then crawl out...hopefully the pumilio are stocking up on astaxanthins...

The adult FF's feed on it as well but I doubt they can get any additional nutrients at that point in the life cycle. 


Any thoughts on safety of superfly added directly to viv?


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx

Does this stuff mold when you leave it in?


----------

